# Lava Xolo X900: First Intel-based smartphone. How will it be?



## bhaskar (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Came accross this article in Digit today. 

Got tempted by this phone seeing its specs but is the Lava brand trustworthy? What do the TDF members say about this?

Full product specification here.

Network Frequency Bands GSM: 850/900/1800/1900
UMTS/HSPA: 850/900/1900/2100
HSPA+: 850/900/1900/2100 
Edge/GPRS Class 10 
WCDMA Yes 
HSPA+ up to 21 Mbps (DL) 
up to 5.7 Mbps (DL) 

Processor Chipset Intel Medfield 
CPU 1.6 GHz Intel® Atom™ with Hyper Threading 
Graphics core Clock speed 400 MHz 
Triangles per second 40 million/second 
Design Dimensions 123 x 63 x 10.99 mm 
Weight 127 grams 

Display Display Size 4.03" 
Resolution 1024 x 600 
Colours 16M 
Display Technology TFT LCD Capacitive touch 
Corning Gorilla Glass

Operating System Android 2.3 (Gingerbread)
(upgradable to Android 4.0) 
Camera Rear camera 8 MP 
Front camera 1.3 MP 
Flash support Yes, single LED 
Digital zoom 16x 
HD recording rear 1080p 
Video chat front 480p 
Burst Mode 15 fps, 10 images in <1 sec 
Modes supported Auto, Sports, Potrait, Landscape, Night, Night Potrait, Fireworks, Text 
Bluetooth v2.1 
Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n 
NFC Yes 
NFC Antenna 13.56 MHz 
WLAN support Yes 
Memory Internal Memory* 16 GB 
RAM 1 GB 

Battery 1460 mAh, 3.7V 
Talk time (2G) up to 15.5 hours 
Talk time (3G) up to 7.8 hours 
Music playback (earphones) up to 43.9 hours 
Video playback (earphones) up to 6 hours 
Total standby time up to 14 days


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 19, 2012)

Most of the apps won't work properly... Its an x86 architecture. Just because Android runs on it does not mean all apps and games will run properly...

Stick to ARM based phones...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2012)

and DEVs won't rewrite the whole thing for X86 just cause Lava & Lenovo have launched mobiles based on Intel Atom based SOC.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2012)

If this processor is not battery hungry...then definitely its good step ahead


----------



## sarthak (Apr 19, 2012)

Its specs are good but according to Engadget the build quality is bad.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2012)

There is already a thread dedicated to this.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/155742-intel-atom-based-lava-android-phone-coming.html

Please continue there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2012)

Look at the possibility of install Arch Linux on this. Good stuff.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 20, 2012)

last time intel tried to enter smartphone market was a massive fail..hope this one serves intel better!!


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 20, 2012)

As mentioned in the article by Digit, the phone will be available in Croma stores from Apr 23rd. Can we expect some TDF members to give us a hands-on review about the build quality and looks.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 20, 2012)

my post made at 10 am was closed for this post which was made at 3 pm, 

anyway.. will discuss it here


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 20, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> my post made at 10 am was closed for this post which was made at 3 pm,
> 
> anyway.. will discuss it here



Sorry frnd, i did not notice your thread when i created this one. Regarding your thread closure, only MODs will be able to answer it... ... Sam, can you please clarify here?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

i thought of merging both threads but that will make things mixed up. 

@SuperH3art, don't take things to heart. actually didn't notice that your thread was started earlier. and also thread made by you was in tech section. this was in mobile zone. thats why


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think there would be a problem of app compatibility here. Probably need a different Dalvik VM to run on x86.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 20, 2012)

No issue sam.... i m enjoying it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is the first review from anandtech for xolo x900


AnandTech - Lava Xolo X900 Review - The First Intel Medfield Phone


----------



## X-jo (Apr 25, 2012)

22k , not bad... if the price comes down then a yummy deal


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 25, 2012)

> Lava brand trustworthy?


me n my friends make fun of buying a Lava mobile. It will be pretty shocking & ironic if this phone is a success. Being the first Intel powered smartphone, it already made into news.

all the best for Lava & other Indian cos entering smartphone segment.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ how much they try, changing Indian mentality is next to impossible. We'll continue to love 2 names & 2 names only: Nokia & Samsung. This mobile is getting challenged by the likes of HTC Sensation, Motorola Atrix2, Galaxy S Advance, LG Optimus 3D and soon Samsung Galaxy S2 will come to give it a bite.

Aton is fast but hardly anyone cares about it. It may sell well has it been launched by Samsung or maybe Nokia. But Lava, no chance. They'll need to sell this for 14-15k.



SuperH3art said:


> Here is the first review from anandtech for xolo x900
> 
> AnandTech - Lava Xolo X900 Review - The First Intel Medfield Phone



an yndian mobile got shipped to AT (though anand himself comes here at times) for review. impressive


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a reference phone, like reference GPU, so you are buying a Intel device, not usual lava cr@p, if warranty issues are fixed this looks like a great phone, specially the CPU performance(matching a 35k phone) and the camera specs and options.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 25, 2012)

Cameon guys appreciate it... proud to be indian..


----------



## X-jo (Apr 26, 2012)

if this gives me 24hrs of 2G usage and if am left with atleast 30% juice left, then i definitely will buy this.. i care less abt looks and more about stability and battery


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 26, 2012)

X-jo said:


> if this gives me 24hrs of 2G usage and if am left with atleast 30% juice left, then i definitely will buy this.. i care less abt looks and more about stability and battery



You are not serious... First of all, you want to buy an Intel Atom based phone, and then you expect excellent battery from it? Seriously? Ever thought why an ARM based iPad has a battery life of 10 hours, but the best laptops you buy don't last you more than a couple of hours? You are going to trust Intel for battery life? You are going to trust Lava for good built quality? You know you can get a brand new HTC Sensation for 22k, do you?

Also, how will apps work on your device? A different Dalvik VM? Not a chance... Even when you know that different ARM processors based on similar design like Tegra and Snapdragon have incompatible apps, how can you expect support for Intel processors?

This is unreal man...

If you really want to buy a good phone, it should
a) be sold in dozens of western countries successfully, only then will you get official updates
b) be well supported on XDA

Don't buy deadbeat phones like Lava Xolo and crap like that...


----------



## sarthak (Apr 26, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Also, how will apps work on your device? A different Dalvik VM? Not a chance... Even when you know that different ARM processors based on similar design like Tegra and Snapdragon have incompatible apps, how can you expect support for Intel processors?



Anandtech review says that 90% of apps in android market work on it.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 26, 2012)

> Ever thought why an ARM based iPad has a battery life of 10 hours, but the best laptops you buy don't last you more than a couple of hours?


i really didn't know ARM based Ipad hardware is as powerful as intel powered laptop.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Don't buy deadbeat phones like Lava Xolo and crap like that...





ajaymailed said:


> i really didn't know ARM based Ipad hardware is as powerful as intel powered laptop.



This thread is so hilarious
Hands on Review
[YOUTUBE]oL5rUcL1_JY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> You are not serious... First of all, you want to buy an Intel Atom based phone, and then you expect excellent battery from it? Seriously? Ever thought why an ARM based iPad has a battery life of 10 hours, but the best laptops you buy don't last you more than a couple of hours? You are going to trust Intel for battery life? You are going to trust Lava for good built quality? You know you can get a brand new HTC Sensation for 22k, do you?
> 
> Also, how will apps work on your device? A different Dalvik VM? Not a chance... Even when you know that different ARM processors based on similar design like Tegra and Snapdragon have incompatible apps, how can you expect support for Intel processors?
> 
> ...


You should check the battery life images at anandtech, this phone matches that of galaxy s2 and the others handily, the X86 battery life is a pure myth.

And also, 90%+ app works on it flawlessly. In android, the apps run in a virtual environment, there is no direct hardware access, like 99% apps in windows run on Intel and AMD CPUs having different architecture. So if Intel can translate the calls, it will work. The GPU is PowerVR as I recall, so games will run good as well.

And on the build quality part, this is a reference phone, so build quality should be good.

And finally, why a laptop has less battery life than iPad: Faster processor, faster memory(and larger too), mechanical had drive and optical drive, larger display, faster GPU etc etc.


My only concern is the warranty and ASA of LAVA. They make cheap @$$ phones usually.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> My only concern is the *warranty* and ASA of LAVA. They make cheap @$$ phones usually.



The phone box will have this text in small writing "Ok look kid, you bought the phone, congrats. We don't provide any after sales, so if you break this phone don't ask your mom to call us to get it repaired, its your headache then!, good luck with your new china toy"


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ F*ck lava, Nokia should bring this out, with Windows OS, see how things do, they are screwed either way.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ F*ck lava, Nokia should bring this out, with Windows OS, see how things do, they are screwed either way.



Nokia is currently like Titanic, playing at full volume hoping to survive, it won't unless it surrenders to Android.
Even their much advertised Lumia 800 couldn't make up for the sales.


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2012)

/OT
N8 still holds as the best sub 25k cam phone, maybe nokia should screw windows OS, modify symbian belle and launch a 16mp camera phone for 20k or something, will sell as a good cam phone, lumia neither had the OS, nor the hardware.


----------



## sky770 (Apr 26, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Most of the apps won't work properly... Its an x86 architecture. Just because Android runs on it does not mean all apps and games will run properly...
> 
> Stick to ARM based phones...





Sam said:


> and DEVs won't rewrite the whole thing for X86 just cause Lava & Lenovo have launched mobiles based on Intel Atom based SOC.



should probably check this out >> Anandtech's review of XOLO


----------



## X-jo (Apr 27, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> You are not serious... First of all, you want to buy an Intel Atom based phone, and then you expect excellent battery from it? Seriously? Ever thought why an ARM based iPad has a battery life of 10 hours, but the best laptops you buy don't last you more than a couple of hours? You are going to trust Intel for battery life? You are going to trust Lava for good built quality? You know you can get a brand new HTC Sensation for 22k, do you?
> 
> Also, how will apps work on your device? A different Dalvik VM? Not a chance... Even when you know that different ARM processors based on similar design like Tegra and Snapdragon have incompatible apps, how can you expect support for Intel processors?
> 
> ...



woah, chill dude.. I said if and only if... if it gives me that much juice i can go for it. See the review from AT, most of the apps works on the xolo. I don't want tons of apps, support will come for Intel slowly. I just want a phone that can give me a one day life with lots of messaging,2G. If Xolo does that good(waiting for more reviews), I dont mind buying that, provided the build quality of Lava is good this time.. not that I WILL buy it, take some time to read my friend 



tkin said:


> You should check the battery life images at anandtech, this phone matches that of galaxy s2 and the others handily, the X86 battery life is a pure myth.
> 
> And also, 90%+ app works on it flawlessly. In android, the apps run in a virtual environment, there is no direct hardware access, like 99% apps in windows run on Intel and AMD CPUs having different architecture. So if Intel can translate the calls, it will work. The GPU is PowerVR as I recall, so games will run good as well.
> 
> ...




finally, someone making sense..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 27, 2012)

wow... guys hold the thoughts for a second and carefully read the anandtech android and x86 binary translation. intel is not dumb to produce a phone which will have less app support due to different operation structure.. not another windows phones + nokia in the making. Its simply stated that " intel is working with top companies to recompile apps so they can be used on x86 " AnandTech - Lava Xolo X900 Review - The First Intel Medfield Phone
and i think if they are able to do that it is a fantastic phone. 

The phone itself looks solid in case you havent noticed. the build quality is pretty impressive and whats wrong with a indian company making such a phone? have you become so influenced by western perfection that only western international products are the best? ...  like no one makes cars better than the germans, no one produces better footballers than brazil, no one makes more babies than china  and lol what not 
let me tell you something. the football bladders which they use in the world cup YES in international events ARE MANUFACTURED IN INDIA IN DELHI>.......... SO MUCH FOR QUALITY>>> EVER SEEN A FOOTBALL GOING POOF IN WORLD CUP? 

anandtech  " Normalizing for battery capacity, the X900 actually does a bit above average. In other words, the Medfield platform appears to be just as power efficient as some of the newer OMAP 4 based smartphones " 

"*That works out to 295 PPI* and looks extremely attractive in person. I find it quite hard to pick out individual pixels, this is definitely a high PPI display that’s right up there with the best. In addition, the capacitive digitizer is excellent, I have no complaints tracking accuracy at all, again just like you’d expect from a shipping device."

that is a pretty high res screen, only the galaxy s3 has a 320 ppi screen 

"The x86 power myth is finally busted. While the X900 doesn't lead in battery life, *it's competitive with the Galaxy S 2 and Galaxy Nexus*. In terms of power efficiency, the phone is distinctly middle of the road - competitive with many of the OMAP 4 based devices on the market today."


----------



## X-jo (Apr 27, 2012)

Lava Xolo X900 Mobile Phone, Price, Features, Specifications, Reviews | Tradus

Lava Xolo X900 available at tradus.in for 22k

am going to croma tomorrow to see for myself


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2012)

Good phone. Compatiblity of most apps wasn't really a concern because of Dalvik.

Cortex A15 SoCs on 28/32 nm will be better. I sort of find it amusing that Anandtech hasn't posted HTC One S' tests in battery comparisons. That runs Krait.


----------



## X-jo (Apr 28, 2012)

Update: Intel has clarified and informed us there is no cloud aspect to binary translation, it is 100% done on the device for ARM NDK applications. -Anandtech

Sunil Raina, business head - Xolo, Lava International said, "Our first offing in the Xolo series is Xolo 900 and in the coming months we will adding one entry level Android phone that will be around Rs 10,000 and a mid-range smartphone that will be in price range of Rs 15,000."

source-*www.themobileindian.com/news/6197_Lava-to-launch-two-more-Intel-smartphones

First Unboxing of First Intel Phone - Lava XOLO X900 - YouTube
fonarena unboxing Lava Xolo X900


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 28, 2012)

Funny thing though lava is more interested in selling this product outside india... :/ sad

programmable security engine ? LOL

btw... anyone managed to root this  ? yet... this can run awesome homebrew for the x86 arch


----------



## X-jo (Apr 28, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Funny thing though lava is more interested in selling this product outside india... :/ sad



why not? companies try to make more money only. It has world's first Intel phone, so it would want to sell it outside too. korean, hongkong peeps are trying to get their hands on this also , i read in their forums... so it will be a gud move that an Indian manufactured phone is wanted outside India


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 28, 2012)

The price of this phone has already dropped to 18k...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys read reviews carefully he was able to run almost all apps smoothly.. i really want intel to succeed


----------



## X-jo (Apr 29, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> The price of this phone has already dropped to 18k...



source pls



SuperH3art said:


> Hey guys read reviews carefully he was able to run almost all apps smoothly.. i really want intel to succeed



+1 , i agree too


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

LAVA XOLO X900 @ 20k


----------



## X-jo (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent review Lava's Intel-based Xolo X900 tested - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features
"The ARM vendors who take Intel seriously will be the ones who survive. Anyone sitting back and pretending x86 is incapable of performing in this space probably won’t. "

awesome benchmarks
*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/Sandroid1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/RightwareBrowsermark1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/SunSpider1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/GLBenchmark1.jpg
*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/BatteryLIfe.png



Sam said:


> LAVA XOLO X900 @ 20k



xolo.in is still selling it for 22k, any idea how adexmart selling it for 2k less?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

some sites don't update their pricing even months after pricecut. in case of xolo, thats the MRP most probably. official sites always show higher price.


----------



## X-jo (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> some sites don't update their pricing even months after pricecut. in case of xolo, thats the MRP most probably. official sites always show higher price.



kewl, thanks for the info.. how is adexmart? is it reliable like flipkart?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

X-jo said:


> Excellent review Lava's Intel-based Xolo X900 tested - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features
> "The ARM vendors who take Intel seriously will be the ones who survive. Anyone sitting back and pretending x86 is incapable of performing in this space probably won’t. "
> 
> awesome benchmarks
> ...



hehehehe now who was saying "are you serious about the intel phone made by cheap ass indian company lava ? :O "


----------



## sarthak (Apr 30, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hehehehe now who was saying "are you serious about the intel phone made by cheap ass indian company lava ? :O "



My only doubt is of Lava's service. We can find Nokia and Samsung service centers everywhere, HTC and Sony at most places. If Lava can do that, open service centers in smaller cities and provide good service then it can be considered as a good option.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

sarthak said:


> My only doubt is of Lava's service. We can find Nokia and Samsung service centers everywhere, HTC and Sony at most places. If Lava can do that, open service centers in smaller cities and provide good service then it can be considered as a good option.



I dont understand, either i am too lucky or i am gifted  not one device bought by me has gone to a service center EVER. LOL and i am serious i had a ps2 for 8 years. yes 8 years my brothers ps2 got spoilt in 4 . mine was 8 years old and still no problem. I also have a ps3 almost 4 years old. looks like new .  

why the hell do you need a service center for products which never get spoilt. ?


----------



## X-jo (Apr 30, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hehehehe now who was saying "are you serious about the intel phone made by cheap ass indian company lava ? :O "



buhuhahaha they left 



sarthak said:


> My only doubt is of Lava's service. We can find Nokia and Samsung service centers everywhere, HTC and Sony at most places. If Lava can do that, open service centers in smaller cities and provide good service then it can be considered as a good option.



Welcome To Lava Mobiles
here you go, and there are three in Hyderabad too



NoasArcAngel said:


> I dont understand, either i am too lucky or i am gifted  not one device bought by me has gone to a service center EVER. LOL and i am serious i had a ps2 for 8 years. yes 8 years my brothers ps2 got spoilt in 4 . mine was 8 years old and still no problem. I also have a ps3 almost 4 years old. looks like new .
> 
> why the hell do you need a service center for products which never get spoilt. ?



consider yourself very lucky


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 30, 2012)

Lava is a new company, and they doing good by bringing this type of devices, every one needs to start from 0 to reach at high level.

people at intel should have done enough research before joining hands with Lava, and bring their first device with Lava, once the company start tasting success it will definately come iwth more service center.

People need  to  leave mindset like no indian company can do better and challenge other big companies.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hehehehe now who was saying "are you serious about the intel phone made by cheap ass indian company lava ? :O "



Seems like good performance on paper... We will see how it performance in real world conditions...

This phone is going to be a flop. Lava does not have a good network of distributers. You cannot beat entrenched players like Samsung, Apple, Nokia..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

performance in real world ? lol what more proof do you need ?


----------



## X-jo (Apr 30, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Seems like good performance on paper... We will see how it performance in real world conditions...
> 
> This phone is going to be a flop. Lava does not have a good network of distributers. You cannot beat entrenched players like Samsung, Apple, Nokia..



Anandtech reviewed it live(in real world conditions) .. they had a working piece with them.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 30, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Seems like good performance on paper... We will see how it performance in real world conditions...
> 
> This phone is going to be a flop. Lava does not have a good network of distributers. You cannot beat entrenched players like Samsung, Apple, Nokia..





Are you a futureteller, how can you say that this phone will be a flop ?

If intel can trust Lava for their first phone, they will try every thing to make it a success.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> Are you a futureteller, how can you say that this phone will be a flop ?
> 
> If intel can trust Lava for their first phone, they will try every thing to make it a success.



I am glad that local companies are coming up with such pretty powerful devices. However, I think Intel chose Lava more out of desperation, because AFAIK, no one else wanted Atom.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am glad that local companies are coming up with such pretty powerful devices. However, I think Intel chose Lava more out of desperation, because AFAIK, no one else wanted Atom.



desperation ?? interesting...


----------



## X-jo (Apr 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am glad that local companies are coming up with such pretty powerful devices. However, I think Intel chose Lava more out of desperation, because AFAIK, no one else wanted Atom.



desperation? hahaha
have proof that no one else wanted Atom? How is intel now teaming up with Motorola, Lenovo, and France Telecom’s Orange if so? Also Lenovo and Orange will release their Intel phones by May, June.

some of the peeps here itself instead of supporting this are calling it a flop rightaway, no wonder nothing becomes a hit properly in India. I think we shouldn't be having such a mindset and instead we should support this so the next iteration would be a better one and will have a demand outside.

anyways if you check forums like lowyat and all, ppl in china,hong kong are all desperate to get this phone, i think thats more than enuf for the phone to be a needed one.. those who are putting it down in India itself, i dt think that should matter now.. 

Anyways, lets wait for more reviews.



AndroidFan said:


> The price of this phone has already dropped to 18k...



wer did you get this pricing from? sources pls


----------



## sarthak (Apr 30, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> I dont understand, either i am too lucky or i am gifted  not one device bought by me has gone to a service center EVER. LOL and i am serious i had a ps2 for 8 years. yes 8 years my brothers ps2 got spoilt in 4 . mine was 8 years old and still no problem. I also have a ps3 almost 4 years old. looks like new .
> 
> why the hell do you need a service center for products which never get spoilt. ?



You must be really gifted  I must have dropped my X3 at least a 100 times. Went to service center 4 or 5 times in 1.5 years



X-jo said:


> Welcome To Lava Mobiles
> here you go, and there are three in Hyderabad too



There service center presence looks good. The only remaining problem would be friends making fun for 'getting a LAVA phone'.



SuperH3art said:


> Lava is a new company, and they doing good by bringing this type of devices, every one needs to start from 0 to reach at high level.
> 
> people at intel should have done enough research before joining hands with Lava, and bring their first device with Lava, once the company start tasting success it will definately come iwth more service center.
> 
> People need  to  leave mindset like no indian company can do better and challenge other big companies.



+1 to that 



AndroidFan said:


> This phone is going to be a flop. Lava does not have a good network of distributers. You cannot beat entrenched players like Samsung, Apple, Nokia..



They are entrenched, and they are good names. It will indeed be very difficult for Lava to fight with them. But we can't say that the phone will fail right now. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am glad that local companies are coming up with such pretty powerful devices. However, I think Intel chose Lava more out of desperation, because AFAIK, no one else wanted Atom.



I don't think a company like Intel would be desperate.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> The price of this phone has already dropped to 18k...





X-jo said:


> wer did you get this pricing from? sources pls



When I had posted it, the price was 18k... Now, no longer the case...

Check out Lava XOLO X900 GSM Mobile Phone With Intel Inside for Rs.17,949


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL for 15k its an absolute iphone killer if the price goes down further and they <LAVA> do some publicity this phone will set better than the galaxy s2


----------



## X-jo (Apr 30, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> When I had posted it, the price was 18k... Now, no longer the case...
> 
> Check out Lava XOLO X900 GSM Mobile Phone With Intel Inside for Rs.17,949



woah, i am new to this but i seriously don't understand how they can sell if for such a low price when officially in croma its selling for 22k. adexmart is selling for 20k and now timtara for 18k... anyone can explain this funda to me?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 30, 2012)

I will buy this phone if it sells for 15k...


----------



## X-jo (May 1, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> I will buy this phone if it sells for 15k...



wait for one more month, once SIII and One S arrives, prices will drop.. I too am waiting for a month to see how much max the price drops and then decide...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

X-jo said:


> woah, i am new to this but i seriously don't understand how they can sell if for such a low price when officially in croma its selling for 22k. adexmart is selling for 20k and now timtara for 18k... anyone can explain this funda to me?



The prices are set according to the dealers. Example . LAVA may be actually selling the phone in bulk qts to retailers at maybe say 15,000. Then the retailers decide their profit margin and then other factors like taxes and all come.. So thats why different retailers have different fundas of making money. Some say less pieces at higher costs while others claim more pieces at lower costs is more economical ...


----------



## X-jo (May 2, 2012)

The Lava Xolo X900 Performs As Well As Any Other Android Phone | ITProPortal.com



> The Intel powered phone was compatible with nearly 100 per cent of existing applications, delivering impressive performance for everything, except games. Currently, the x86 architecture has some problems when running advanced games, an issue that should be resolved when developers start compiling code, specifically for this platform.





> Benchmark tests performed by AnTuTu, the popular Android app, proved that Xolo X900 is a valid contender in the mobile market. Its total score topped Motorola's Photon, with 14 per cent, while claiming almost every section of the test.



TIMTARA.COM Reviews, TIMTARA.COM Online Shopping, Shopping Site, Information, Frauds, Security - MouthShut.com

man, timtara sucks big time.. i have read all complaints about it only in many other forums.. who the hell would buy if they are giving 4k less but takes 1-3 months to deliver..  no wonder their pretty discounts 

Can someone confirm if this was manufactured by LAVA? I read that its by Gigabyte and Intel inc USA. Also there is no mention of LAVA in the the phone anywer is what i read.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 2, 2012)

X-jo said:


> The Lava Xolo X900 Performs As Well As Any Other Android Phone | ITProPortal.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the phone is probably designed by intel only. But they have used LAVA as a base to launch their phone into the market because it is a lot cheaper than building a new company ...


----------



## X-jo (May 3, 2012)

Uh oh! Lava XOLO X900 has Intel inside but no battery connectors! | Video & Photo Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India



> If you notice closely, the battery does not have any connectors! Instead, there are some wires sneaking out from the phone to which the battery has been, wait for it, taped! In essence, users cannot just pick up a spare battery and change it if one runs out of juice. Worse still, what if the connecting wires snap? No sir, nothing doing. You would have to go to a service centre and get it repaired!



here is the twist to the story, dunno how true it is..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 3, 2012)

Well it is not taped obviously, however could be a finishing defect, most probably it is a socket. Something like this i believe. *www.1sorc.com/images/products/19593-2B.jpg

" Like other leading smartphones today, the XOLO X900 features a non-replaceable battery design. Because of this, there are no connectors and the battery is wired in. "

"Rajat,
There is a connector under the big plastic part you see there… just like some of the other smartphones with non-removable batteries" 

some comments on the site


----------



## X-jo (May 5, 2012)

must be by those who envy the phone . flipkart should be getting this up...

SGS3: Performance should be good with that processor; while I didn't have time  for any serious benchmarking, it ran SunSpider in 1,488 milliseconds.  This is fast; it beats the HTC One X (AnandTech - The HTC One X for AT&T Review), though is still a little behind the x86-powered Lava XOLO X900 (The first Intel smartphone: comfortably mid-range, eminently credible, and quietly revolutionary).

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptWR752f6H4
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG3djHv5W6A

benchmarks with SIII included
*cdn.redmondpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/46294.png
*cdn.redmondpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/46297.png
*cdn.redmondpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/46301.png
*cdn.redmondpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/46303.png

now thats what a 22k is worth of..

source - Samsung Galaxy S III Benchmarks Are In, This Thing Is A Screamin? Demon! | Redmond Pie



> 1800ms was once considered to be the very height of superior performance, but thanks to the S III along with the HTC One X and the XOLO, the stakes have been significantly raised once more. The step up, at least in terms of the Samsung Galaxy S III, is likely to be attributable to the software as opposed to the hardware, but collectively – as you can see from the above results – render it a close second to Intel’s Medfield residing in the XOLO X900.


----------



## X-jo (May 8, 2012)

and we have another unboxing video,
Lava Xolo Unboxing first Android phone with intel processor - YouTube


----------



## sachin21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Friends, I came across this expert review of lava xolo x900 on reviews42.com...full review here

It goes something like this - The XOLO X900 employs a fairly simple and straight-forward design, with a soft plastic back and shiny bands running across the edges. An ever-so-slight curve of the corners is the sole aesthetic found on its rigid body. The device is grips well, and fits into one's pocket comfortably. It's 0.43 inches thick and weighs about 127 grams. Build quality is above average, though it's good to find Corning Gorilla Glass protecting the screen.


----------

